# Super Thermal Paste Test: 36 brands tested!



## sladesurfer

A test made by the russian OC team itc/modlabs; AS5 and ASC are identical in performance, and are, and AS5 is terribly overpriced for the performace it offers:

*|results|*

*|crappy thermal interface|*
Tital Nano Blue *59*
Panasonic *58.5*
KPT-8 (reference) *56.6*

*|decent thermal interface|*
Data Cooler *57*
Titan TTG S-104 , S-103 *56.7*
Pasta Siliconowa *56.6*
Zalman CSL 850 *56.5*
Noctua *56.5*
Stars Silver *56.5*
Stars 700/Aero 700 *56*
GeIL GL-TCP1b *55.6*
Thermopox *55.6*
КПТ-8(BeO) *55.5*
Sil more *55.5*
Shin-Etsu(white) *55.5*
W.P. *55.5*
STARS (white, soft pack) *55.5*
AKT-842 *55*
Fanner 420 *55*
Koolance *55*

*|good thermal interface|*
Arctic Alumina *55.5*
Arctic Silver-3 *54.6*
AOS *54.5*
DC-340 *54.5*
Asetek *54.5*
Arctic Silver-5 *53.5*
Arctic Ceramique *53.5*

*|great thermal interface|*
Apus TMG 301 *52.5*
Gigabyte *52.5*
Titan Nano Grease TTG-G30010 *52.5*
GFC-M1 D90T8-010 *52.5*
Shin-Etsu MicroSi G-751 *52*

*|outstanding thermal interface|*
Arctic Cooling MX-1 *51.5*
Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7 *50.5*
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro *50*

http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools


----------



## swayne

Liquid Pro Ftw!!!


----------



## Twinnuke

Interesting.


----------



## MADMAX22

i didnt see the ocz silver compound in there, oh well that is some good stuff also


----------



## MGX1016

Where can I get some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGX1016* 
Where can I get some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro

Performance pc


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGX1016* 
Where can I get some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro

You don't want it. Will destroys your IHS and Heatsink base for like an extra 0.5C off load temps.

The Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7 is awesome stuff, so is the Shin-Etsu MicroSi G-751. Other than that, AS5 always works great, and it's $6 shipped at www.SVC.com

http://www.svc.com/as5-3g.html


----------



## {core2duo}werd

what is your IHS made of? if it's aluminum then performance pc says not to use it with it. so you would have to remove it?

Edit: lol i think mootsfox just answered my question.


----------



## Mootsfox

It eats away at aluminum and binds with copper. It's great for copper to copper heat transfer, but it's only very slightly better than the next few best pastes, which don't void your warranties.


----------



## Pwnjohnson

AS5 is cheap and it works, I can't say much more. If it's "terribly overpriced" then your buying at the wrong retailer







.


----------



## pablo420

I assume that the Gigabyte Thermal Paste comes with their coolers as well? If so, then I have it too


----------



## Dezixn

This is something that i would think would be extremely hard to to test.

Think of all the variations that could happen that could adversely affect your temps, or beneficially affect them.

How much you put on, how well you wiped it off, where you put, how long it took you, how you put the heatsink on...

I just hope they did a good job on testing it.

Interesting results though, AS5 not in the top few, i'm kinda shocked, although somehow i knew it wasn't the best...


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's what Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material like:

Quote:

Cool Laboratory Liquid PRO consists of 100% liquid metal - the metal remains liquid at ambient temperature. The Liquid PRO paste has a heat transfer rate over nine times that of conventional thermal compounds!
Liquid PRO does not contain any non-metallic additives such as silicone. Due to this composition it out performs the best thermal compounds on the market by a factor 9.

The liquid metal behaves similar to mercury. Application of the thermal compound should be done with a small, lint-free brush to distribute the compound evenly across processor or heat sink. After installation the Liquid PRO will mature in 48 hours. It solidifies at that time and achieves its optimal cooling performance.

When applying Liquid Metal, a little more care is necessary compared to the application of conventional pastes. If you are inexperienced in dealing with computer hardware you may wish to pick another paste that has less performance and less potential risks. (Liquid PRO is electrically conductive)

Quote:

Coollaboratory Liquid PRO was designed for use with high quality coolers made of copper or silver. Aluminum coolers are unsuitable for use with Liquid PRO.

DO NOT USE ALUMINUM COOLERS
or allow Liquid Pro to come in contact with any aluminum, or other non-copper surfaces. Aluminum is not resistant against Liquid Pro and will result in damages to any aluminum surface. Aluminum will dissolve when in contact with Liquid PRO.

AMD CPUs use a Zinc-coated Copper Heat Spreader and therefore are perfectly safe to use.

Like all metals, Liquid Pro may act as an electrical conductor. This forms no problem if applied according to the directions provided, as your cooler is a conductive metal as well. Make sure Liquid PRO does not touch any electric components. This could lead to short circuit when power is on. If you spill some of the Liquid Pro, wipe it away thoroughly before turning your PC on. Larger quantities can be sucked away with the syringe, or use a paper towel for smaller amounts.

NOTE:
The Coollaboratory Liquid PRO was mistakenly reported as being toxic. We apologize for this error. The Liquid PRO is not a poison, is not a fire risk, nor is it an explosive. We do recommend taping the plastic top onto the syringe before disposing of it to prevent others from cutting themselves on the product.


----------



## Mootsfox

AS5 was the best...3 years ago. Hopefully they will come out with something new, it's time for AS6.


----------



## Poser

I dont like the idea of "bonding" my heatsink to my processor...also, kinda seems careless to be applying a conductive substance to a processor while its _*in*_ the socket (photos)


----------



## CL3P20

lap + liquid pro = good combo.

The demonstration pics show the liquid going right on the IHS...Does AMD use a different material for the base coating?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
lap + liquid pro = good combo.

The demonstration pics show the liquid going right on the IHS...Does AMD use a different material for the base coating?

Zinc coated copper. Don't use Liquid Pro unless it's the last time you ever are going to apply thermal paste.


----------



## Pwnjohnson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
I dont like the idea of "bonding" my heatsink to my processor...also, kinda seems careless to be applying a conductive substance to a processor while its _*in*_ the socket (photos)

Uh, I don't know if you we're ever informed of this, but there's no other way to attach a HSF to a processor. It's impossible to put the CPU + HSF in at once, as there is always a pressure-lever that has to be depressed, and 95% of the time its impossible to reach with a HSF over it.


----------



## d3daiM

Yup, I use liquid pro


----------



## tweek43110

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It eats away at aluminum and binds with copper. It's great for copper to copper heat transfer, but it's only very slightly better than the next few best pastes, which don't void your warranties.

This is true. My friend (genocide43110) bought it along with a all copper HS. Within a month his computer got destroyed by the stuff, the excess ended up leaking out the sides onto the motherboard and ram (its conductive) and was getting beep codes and couldnt load windows. When he tried to remove the HS from the cpu it took him forever because the compound fused them together and looked as if it had started to eat away the base of the HS.


----------



## Pwnjohnson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweek43110* 
This is true. My friend (genocide43110) bought it along with a all copper HS. Within a month his computer got destroyed by the stuff, the excess ended up leaking out the sides onto the motherboard and ram (its conductive) and was getting beep codes and couldnt load windows. When he tried to remove the HS from the cpu it took him forever because the compound fused them together and looked as if it had started to eat away the base of the HS.

It's not safe in custom built computers IMO. I would imagine seeing this in professional labs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

That Liquid pro stuff doesnt look to bad.

Isnt ASC the more sticky version between that and AS5 ?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
That Liquid pro stuff doesnt look to bad.

Isnt ASC the more sticky version between that and AS5 ?

Yeah....

ASC>AS5 in price and performance

Anyway...Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is not available in the US...that sucks.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
That Liquid pro stuff doesnt look to bad.

Isnt ASC the more sticky version between that and AS5 ?

ASC is supposed to be better than AS5, as far as I know. It does better in hotter situations


----------



## 1c0n

its also non conductive. i've used both, i see little difference between as5 and ceramique


----------



## RADCOM

I have tried to use various TIM's and keep coming back to ceramique. Coollaboratory is not bad to use but shin etsu is a nightmare to spread.


----------



## thealmightyone

I have coollaboratory, and only used it once. Why? Part of it sets solid after a while, so the only way of removal is through lapping after removing the part that hasn't gone solid. I used this on my GPU core, and it only stuck to the heatsink, so it wasn't a disaster. Lapped it and used AS5.


----------



## Ace of Spades

I have MX-1, therefore me = pro


----------



## Mootsfox

Yes, the Liquid Pro is the best heat transferer of all of them, but it's the worse to use! Read the posts people!

ASC workers better in lower temps, since AS5 has a range only down to about -10C. Other than that, they are about the same. I would use AS5 for anything above 10C. Under that, ASC.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Is ASC Arctic Ceramique?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
Is ASC Arctic Ceramique?

*nods* Yes.


----------



## mikhsoj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Translated page*
it must be remembered that keg of honey spoil easily enough strength

hahaha....

anyways. i think as5 is good stuff, but i know there are better. for most people, as5 will be fine.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikhsoj* 
hahaha....

anyways. i think as5 is good stuff, but i know there are better. for most people, as5 will be fine.

I agree. We're only talking about differences of a degree or two, so it's not like the extra risk is very worth it unless you're shooting for records, in which case you're probably on phase or LN2 anyways. (Still need a thermal compound, but for those temps you're limited to cremique for the most part.)

The availability, ease of use, and non-permanence of AS5 puts it still on top in my book.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
I dont like the idea of "bonding" my heatsink to my processor...also, kinda seems careless to be applying a conductive substance to a processor while its _*in*_ the socket (photos)

doesn't bond the two together. only bonding it really does is to the metal itself but not bonding the two together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mootsfox*
Zinc coated copper. Don't use Liquid Pro unless it's the last time you ever are going to apply thermal paste.

why not?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
Yeah....
Anyway...Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is not available in the US...that sucks.

it sure is unless you speak of another us.

and for the most part though I will agree that it isn't the greatest to use as far as ease of use. too easy to put too much as the needle seems to give nothing at all then next thing you know there is a blob there. it is conductive and moves around on teh cpu very easily. and this is something you don't want to screw up.
only thing I'm not sure of is how well it would work in direct die situations and I'm curious on that as I am half tempted to add it to my NB and GPU


----------



## ELmo1989

No one questions this setup???


----------



## RuSo

http://www.jetart.com/style/content/...=3246&id=95821
can anyone tell from these numbers if this paste is any good?　

　Thermal Conductivity 　> 4.8 W/m .° C
　Thermal Impedance 　< 0.065 ° C - in / W
　Special Gravity 　> 2.5
　Operating Temp. 　- 50 ~ 240 ° C
　Net Weight

　1.5 g
　Silicone Compounds 　50%
　Carbon Compounds 　20%
　Metal Oxide Compounds 　20%
　Diamond Particle 　10%


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnjohnson* 
Uh, I don't know if you we're ever informed of this, but there's no other way to attach a HSF to a processor. It's impossible to put the CPU + HSF in at once, as there is always a pressure-lever that has to be depressed, and 95% of the time its impossible to reach with a HSF over it.

...ohhh PWN, please don't make me take out my transliteration stick and beat you about the head and shoulders.

1. Notice that bonding is in " ", this implies that I am using an intonation to reflect a figurative (not literal meaning) and as Moots and many others have stated previously...the LQM pro solidifies and makes it difficult to remove and reseat the HSF multiple times

2. I know you may find this hard to believe, but I have indeed noticed the socket lever used to lock the processor in place









3. If you notice the photo used in the demonstration, they are applying the TIM as it sits in the socket. Now far be it for me to make comments about your manual dexterity, but beings as I personally heed warnings about conductive materials and my electrical components...I would find it wise to LIFT the aforementioned lever and REMOVE the processor from the socket to carefully apply the TIM in a more controlled and less electrical sensitive environment.

But again, thanks for the tips on how socket levers and HSF/processor combos operate...I look forward to your retention bracket breakdown later in Q3.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
Yeah....

ASC>AS5 in price and performance

Anyway...Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is not available in the US...that sucks.

PerformancePC


----------



## TheLegend

Anyone know where to get the Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
A test made by the russian OC team itc/modlabs; AS5 and ASC are identical in performance, and are, and AS5 is terribly overpriced for the performace it offers:

*|results|*

*|crappy thermal interface|*
Tital Nano Blue *59*
Panasonic *58.5*
KPT-8 (reference) *56.6*

*|decent thermal interface|*
Data Cooler *57*
Titan TTG S-104 , S-103 *56.7*
Pasta Siliconowa *56.6*
Zalman CSL 850 *56.5*
Noctua *56.5*
Stars Silver *56.5*
Stars 700/Aero 700 *56*
GeIL GL-TCP1b *55.6*
Thermopox *55.6*
КПТ-8(BeO) *55.5*
Sil more *55.5*
Shin-Etsu(white) *55.5*
W.P. *55.5*
STARS (white, soft pack) *55.5*
AKT-842 *55*
Fanner 420 *55*
Koolance *55*

*|good thermal interface|*
Arctic Alumina *55.5*
Arctic Silver-3 *54.6*
AOS *54.5*
DC-340 *54.5*
Asetek *54.5*
Arctic Silver-5 *53.5*
Arctic Ceramique *53.5*

*|great thermal interface|*
Apus TMG 301 *52.5*
Gigabyte *52.5*
Titan Nano Grease TTG-G30010 *52.5*
GFC-M1 D90T8-010 *52.5*
Shin-Etsu MicroSi G-751 *52*

*|outstanding thermal interface|*
Arctic Cooling MX-1 *51.5*
Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7 *50.5*
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro *50*

http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools

I checked out the Coollaboratory stuff. Wow. Talk about by pros for pros. This is some stuff you better know what you're doing before handling.

NOT reccomended for aluminum surfaces--needs 48 hours to acheive optimal transfer...pure liquid metal. Sounds like a PITA...but from several tests is TOP DOG.










Thanks for the info Slade--I am ordering some from SVC now!


----------



## ELmo1989

Wow that grahic makes think i should get some this.
But I going to read the pdf cyber gave.
Edit but it really lower temp that much???
Edit 2 : Well after reading. Because sums Do be dumb be very careful and don't have shake hands.








IT does 5c better than AS5 ( And AS5 gives about 5c lower than stock so this does about 10c better than stock)


----------



## Licht

As usual arctic silver is in the winners circle! Surprisingly though it has some competition.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ELmo1989* 
Wow that grahic makes think i should get some this.
But I going to read the pdf cyber gave.
Edit but it really lower temp that much???
Edit 2 : Well after reading. Because sums Do be dumb be very careful and don't have shake hands.








IT does 5c better than AS5 ( And AS5 gives about 5c lower than stock so this does about 10c better than stock)

AS5 needs 200 hours to set, not 48.


----------



## rx7speed

just curious as I haven't but do you notice a whole lot of difference for the cure time on the AS5?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7speed* 
just curious as I haven't but do you notice a whole lot of difference for the cure time on the AS5?

For me it was 3C. I'm sure it varies between different setups though.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Can't believe I'm using Arctic Alumina for my 8800. I need some ASC dammit.


----------



## Pwnjohnson

Quote:

...ohhh PWN, please don't make me take out my transliteration stick and beat you about the head and shoulders.
We all know that it's no match for my shotgun of reorientation, and by reorientation I mean loss of limbs.









Quote:

2. I know you may find this hard to believe, but I have indeed noticed the socket lever used to lock the processor in place








Just checking







.

I see what you mean by applying it to the processor itself, and then placing it in the socket afterwards, but since we're talking about liquid metal, it's questionable as to whether it will stay on there or not (it might collect and drip, which is a big red flag that says don't use the damn stuff in the first place).


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnjohnson* 
We all know that it's no match for my shotgun of reorientation, and by reorientation I mean loss of limbs.









Damn man! PWNJohnson...more like PWNJustice! Touche









Its enticing to try a product that is rated "best in class"...but I fiddle with my rig way too much (







) to try something that would be PITA to clean and reseat.

@rx7speed...I got a 5*C drop at burn in ~ 1.5 weeks (w intermitten cold boots)


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnjohnson* 
(it might collect and drip, which is a big red flag that says don't use the damn stuff in the first place).

only if you don't know what you are doing would it be a problem with using. and once you first put it on there yes it likes to roll around but once it has a little pressure applied (like you would do when smearing it around) it stays in place very well

@poser
am I not good enough for a full on quote







. wonder what I was doing then as I have applied/removed many times and noticed no difference at all. though granted it was with the stock intel hsf and not the tuniq but hey.
this also is for mootsfox as well Iguess


----------



## ELmo1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
AS5 needs 200 hours to set, not 48.

It just a test bed.
Been than I do think that the liquid pro would win But not by tons.


----------



## Pwnjohnson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
Damn man! PWNJohnson...more like PWNJustice! Touche









Its enticing to try a product that is rated "best in class"...but I fiddle with my rig way too much (







) to try something that would be PITA to clean and reseat.

@rx7speed...I got a 5*C drop at burn in ~ 1.5 weeks (w intermitten cold boots)

Hehe.









"Best in class" say very little about a product really. Liquid Pro BONDS to the metal so of course it's going to provide exceptional result, but at what cost?

I'd stick to AS5 or ASC If I needed to choose.

Yeah, I rebuild something like every other day, so this probably wouldn't be an option to use







.


----------



## HenvY

reading about the mx-1 it says it is a hardening compound...I thought thermal pastes weren't meant to harden? It's not going to stick my HS and CPU together is it?


----------



## Pwnjohnson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HenvY*


reading about the mx-1 it says it is a hardening compound...I thought thermal pastes weren't meant to harden? It's not going to stick my HS and CPU together is it?










It hardens but it doesn't bind to the surfaces, so no it won't permanently stick it together. And yes, they're meant to harden. The more solid they are, the better thermal transfer you get.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

AC5 kinda hardens also. if your not careful it will rip your proc right out of the ZIF socket.


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


AC5 kinda hardens also. if your not careful it will rip your proc right out of the ZIF socket.


Done it 3 times. Ive ripped out my old sempron once, and my old 3800+ twice. Second time needed me to get a pencil and bend about 25 pins back (no joke)

So in a sense, AS5 pisses me off..


----------



## Pwnjohnson

LGA 775 and Socket F or 1207 don't really have so much of a problem, seeing as how the processor is locked into place with the metal shroud. It might be tougher to pull it off but it won't come out of the socket. I ripped out my old 3000+ Venice S754 once that way, luckily none of the pins got bent.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I had a 3700 pulled out of the socket with AS5 as well. Now I remember to twist the cooler back and forth (carefully of course) a few times to help break it loose. Luckily none of the pins bent.

I don't have much experience with thermal compounds. I used stock until I had about 500 people recommend AS5 when I asked for suggestions on a Barton build. I bought a tube and haven't used anything else since. It may not be the best, but it works well for me and I'm familiar with it.


----------



## DontPassTheFence

Wow, I must be EXTREMELY lucky, Ive ripped my Venice 3200+ out of the socket 5 different times on 2 different mobos without bending ANY pins. All applications were of AS5. I also ripped my opteron out once, no pins bent that time, either. - I just twist a bit initially (in an attempt to break the seal of the paste) then pull straight up with a constant force, no sudden yanking or anything like that, you gotta be careful with those fragile pins.

I, too, would stay away from coolabs liquid pro stuff if it bonds perma (and eats away at Al) -- Ive found AS5 to be great if applied correctly whether both surfaces are lapped or not.


----------



## sladesurfer

bump


----------



## FearSC549

LONG LIVE THE ARCTIC CERAMIQUE!!!

Lets try tooth paste now.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Anyone know where to get the Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7?

x2. I'm not having any luck finding it.


----------



## Licht

Arctic silver number 5 lost. FTW?!!


----------



## eternaldj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


x2. I'm not having any luck finding it.


x3, I can't find them either


----------



## Dock #89

Just wanted to add to the (old) conversation about ripping your processor out of the socket with AS5 applied: just be very gentle and wiggle it back and forth some (sideways). It always works for me!


----------



## The Fury

Woot. Thankfully i have always used MX-1


----------



## KSIMP88

WHAT?
I bought a 12g tube of AS5 not too long ago off Ewiz! I still have 3/4 of it! DANGIT!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'm SO switching to MX-1


----------



## Warrior1986

So I take it no one knows the whereabouts of the Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


So I take it no one knows the whereabouts of the Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7?


I have two 3g tubes of it. I found it before it disapeared from the market.


----------



## thealmightyone

Coollaboratory pro. The best thermal interface material, but *conducts* electricity. So, not for the novices.

Shin etsu. Their site shows the 4 thermal pastes they do, so you know what codes to look out for. Searching each code in google seems to be the best way to find a supplier.


----------



## Warrior1986

Bah, seems then that they stopped making it. Oh well, I'll just try out some MX-1 then.


----------



## Warrior1986

Bah, what the hell. I can't find any MX-1 either. Newegg is out of stock and the only google result I got is at axiontech, and they want an extra 6.50 to ship it out to me.....

Any other place to find this stuff?


----------



## Stillhouse

I got my tube from Directron

http://www.directron.com/mx1.html


----------



## Mootsfox

Whats wrong with AS5? It's like $5 shipped.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


I got my tube from Directron

http://www.directron.com/mx1.html


AHH!!! It's out of stock and it says it been discontinued......

Anywhere else?


----------



## Xero.

Is the C2D an aluminum IHS? I'm assuming as much, but I can't be for sure.

Also, buying MX-1 over AS5 now, Thanks for the info!

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...%20Cooling


----------



## Warrior1986

Oh nice. A place selling MX-1.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xero.* 
Is the C2D an aluminum IHS? I'm assuming as much, but I can't be for sure.

Also, buying MX-1 over AS5 now, Thanks for the info!

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...ctic%20Cooling

All IHSes should be Zinc coated Copper.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats great, I plan on buying some more AS5 this week


----------



## weltall

I will keep using AS5 for the cores because I still believe than after a moneth the AS5 will be better than the ASC or even MX1. I though use MX1 for everything else that I am too bored to apply AS5 carefully ^^'' Although I Might as well try the Shin-Etsu G751 once.


----------



## Warrior1986

If you do find any, please post it up in this thread. I wasn't able to find it anywhere so I settled with MX-1. I'll be reseating with a new lapped HSF and lapped CPU with MX-1 so we'll see how much of a drop I'm able to get in load temps.


----------



## weltall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


If you do find any, please post it up in this thread. I wasn't able to find it anywhere so I settled with MX-1. I'll be reseating with a new lapped HSF and lapped CPU with MX-1 so we'll see how much of a drop I'm able to get in load temps.


Well I find some here and these but its hard to get them to Greece. Or actually pricey. This is the best I found but sadly it doesnt ship worldwide but still ships at some places. http://cgi.ebay.com/ShinEtsuMicroSi-...QQcmdZViewItem
If you do try it please post some results. Actually I still do not believe MX-1 is that good cause of its very very dry form but aw well who knows.. and who dares to dream >>


----------



## Agiel

so KPT-8 (White) its crappy ? damn a friend just gave me one syringe ... i was about to use it on my CPU...









P.D the one i have is made on russia, even the sticker is in russian, i search it on the wiki and they sayd was similar to artic silver 4 ...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Can't find MX-1 anywhere... Must be old???

Something must have happened to my CLU recently. My CPU now reaches 83C which previously it'd only get upto 65C... so something definitely shifted... which could be the case with my SFF cooler... I'll probably have to repaste since I'll be selling my CPU soon.. It's a bummer I can't get better performance from it right now...oh well. Still can do 4.5GHz in my ITX build quite easily.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Can't find MX-1 anywhere... Must be old???
> 
> Something must have happened to my CLU recently. My CPU now reaches 83C which previously it'd only get upto 65C... so something definitely shifted... which could be the case with my SFF cooler... I'll probably have to repaste since I'll be selling my CPU soon.. It's a bummer I can't get better performance from it right now...oh well. Still can do 4.5GHz in my ITX build quite easily.


Edit: Ugh, I just realized I further necro'd this thread by misreading the date, sorry

Dunno why this thread was necro'd above, but... to answer your question; MX-1 was succeeded by MX-2, it's an all-around average thermal paste which is easy to apply with long lasting durability (and some TIMs even rebrand it, Swiftech is one of them off the top of my head).

MX-4 is the further improved version but is thicker and more difficult to apply. There's a lot of newer pastes that have come to market since this thread was started 10 years ago though but MX-2 or EK-TIM is usually my go-to paste for general purposes when not needing maximum thermal performance due to their value (and both are fairly tolerant to over-application of paste). If you're looking for maximum performance, you can google or read some of the threads here but I believe Thermal Grizzly TIMs and Gelid GC Extreme are top right now (excluding the liquid-metal based TIMs like CLU) but the value per gram is very low.

In my opinion, application method can make a big enough difference on some pastes to the point that a more expensive and better performing paste will perform worse than an easy to apply paste in a situation where both are applied sub-optimally.

Regarding your increase in CPU temps, if it's not dust or a dead fan then likely the CPU cooler shifted or became loose or the thermal paste wore out (there's a pump-out effect on thinner pastes generally and after many thermal cycles it becomes inefficient).


----------

